# Did any classical composer died of laughter litherally



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The first time i saw Mars attack( the movie) i litherally almost died myself of uncontrollable laughter it was that funny, you know when you laught for 10 full minute, and it start to hurts, any classical composer had sutch a cause of death?
:tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Laughter seems pretty safe to me - probably not a very common cause of death! :lol: I suppose that a fit of laughter could cause a blood vessel to rupture, or it might even cause a heart attack, if the person was already in poor health. But then the cause of death would be listed as one of those things, not as "death by laughter."


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I did a Google Books search through the book _What Killed the Great and Not So Great Composers?_ by Joseph W. Lewis, Jr., M.D., to see if I could find anything about laughing, but I could not find anything. I did find, however, that Scriabin died due to events surrounding a pimple.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Only thing that comes to mind here is this:


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

another trademark deprofundis thread!!


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysippus#Life


----------

